# RCS turning red purple/blueish



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just curious if it is anythng to be worried about? 

10gal tank w/2 x 13W 6500k CFL
AC20 (1.5yr mature) + DIY sponge filter (1.5yr mature IIRC)
Temp 24C
120GH
120KH
0 Nitrite
5 Nitrate
7.4pH (Primed water)

Planted and with driftwood for over a year. 10%WC every couple days and ~30% WC on weekends. I am dosing with Excel. I started my BBA attack with 3x dose of Excel and slowly working down to 5mL every other day. I started this weeks ago a few days before the new years. BBA and heavy algae is under control right now to the point that the shrimps and snails can keep it under control.

I have noticed with my heavy weekend water changes I seem to be finding more molting it seems. I have seen a few shrimp skins around. I take it more molting is a good thing? I have RCS, amanos, ramhorn snails, a otocat, and 5 zebra danios at the moment. It is only one RCS shrimp that is ~1" that has that two/tri tone coloring.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I think that when rcs get old and are close to death they turn a darker
shade of red like purple.


----------

